

Complete Keen Dreams source now released on GitHub - moubarak
https://github.com/keedreams/keen

======
nanoscopic
This is awesome, only I'd like to point out that the license is unclear. Are
the files in static under GPL license or not? If not, exactly what is their
license status?

